# Economic Collapse Within A Year – Prepare Now | Greg Hunter



## BillS

http://beforeitsnews.com/economy/20...n-a-year-prepare-now-greg-hunter-2589400.html

IN THIS INTERVIEW:
- Germany's top financial regulator says that precious metals manipulation is worse than the LIBOR rigging scandal* (0:45)
- The Federal Reserve has NO GOLD** (2:35)
- Those in Washington Know We Are Headed Towards ECONOMIC Crisis (8:06)
- China buying up economic power from the United States? (11:51)
- Current crisis is threatening our personal liberties (15:00)
- *Financial collapse within a year, "be in a constant state of readiness" (18:34)*

SUBSCRIBE (It's FREE!) to "Finance and Liberty" for more interviews and financial insight: http://bit.ly/Subscription-Link

Find Greg Hunter online: http://USAWatchdog.com


----------



## JayJay

Thanks, Bill..I'm sure I'll sleep better now.

Seriously, this is why we are here...we're ready, but not looking forward to it.



Maranatha...come quickly, Lord.:ignore:


----------



## Tweto

It does appear that 2014 will be a pivotal year and a year that will be remembered.


----------



## hiwall

HSBC bank in England limits withdrawals at their bank. That is just not right.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25861717

Maybe this is why they are imposing the limits- -because they are about to crash?

http://iacknowledge.net/hsbc-bank-on-verge-of-collapse-second-major-banking-crash-imminent/


----------



## biobacon

This year, next year, sooner or latter indeed.


----------



## Woody

They have been threatening us with this for a few years now. Will it happen, eventually yes. When? Who the heck knows! As long as the FED can find an outlet for its printing presses the game will continue.

As of January, 27, 1014 standards I have enough Fiat IN HAND to keep my bills paid for a year. I have enough food and ability to get water for a year. I have enough PM's to get me through more than a year, if prices do go up I'm sitting pretty. I also have a 401, as a backup, in case nothing happens. Will one be better than another? Who knows! Will one or more be worthless and one worth more than I expected? Who knows! Keep your bases covered. It is all we little people can do.


----------



## BillM

*Flash*



hiwall said:


> HSBC bank in England limits withdrawals at their bank. That is just not right.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25861717
> 
> Maybe this is why they are imposing the limits- -because they are about to crash?
> 
> http://iacknowledge.net/hsbc-bank-on-verge-of-collapse-second-major-banking-crash-imminent/


U S Banks limit withdrawals in cash to five thousand dollars in a single day.

They are also required to report any large withdrawal to the Feds.

They will give you a cashers check but not cash.


----------



## Woody

I believe in the U. S. the flag is $10,000. Has been for many years, maybe less now? I withdrew ( I had direct deposit) by $750, $1,200, $3,250... When asked by the tellers (they always ask!) I tell them I am going fishing for the weekend, or driving up north to visit relatives. I can always get a better price when paying cash, a few percent at least. We laugh and I point out that they are paying .25% or maybe .5% on savings or bonds and I can get a 4% or 5% discount paying cash. That usually shuts them up.


----------



## Dixie

In the second link from Hiwall, it mentions that in China: "the bank will close for maintenance". I believe we have discussed what would happen if this happened here. Any thoughts on a trickle down happening?


----------



## Dakine

Woody said:


> I believe in the U. S. the flag is $10,000. Has been for many years, maybe less now? I withdrew ( I had direct deposit) by $750, $1,200, $3,250... When asked by the tellers (they always ask!) I tell them I am going fishing for the weekend, or driving up north to visit relatives. I can always get a better price when paying cash, a few percent at least. We laugh and I point out that they are paying .25% or maybe .5% on savings or bonds and I can get a 4% or 5% discount paying cash. That usually shuts them up.


transactions $10,000 and greater are what are required to be reported to the IRS, not necessarily the only indicator of some kind of problem that the bank teller *might* take action on and report just as being a good/uninformed/well meaning/vindictive/insert reason here... citizen

I like the point about saving 4-5% while they pay squat. I'm gonna use that next week


----------



## invision

BillM said:


> U S Banks limit withdrawals in cash to five thousand dollars in a single day.
> 
> They are also required to report any large withdrawal to the Feds.
> 
> They will give you a cashers check but not cash.


I have never had my bank limit how much cash I withdraw at one time... And they pay me in hundreds... Yes, anti-money laundering laws require an IRS report if your pulling out $10,000 or more. When I divorced, we sold our house, the X was moving to PA and I moved over to Johns Creek... Anyway, at closing they handed two equal checks, my x took hers and left, while I went to the bank and cashed it - it was for over $20k and yes I filled out the form, and yes, I walked out with stacks of $100s. The minute they told me they didn't have it on hand, I would have the bank manager pull it from the ATM, FYI a typical NCR ATM holds $500,000 in $20s...


----------



## Padre

I just noticed...Germany in January 2013 requested 1500 tons of Gold back from the FED. Gold is hovering about $1700USD. 

Next thing you know gold plummets...

At the time I assumed that the FED would find SOME gold to repatriate to Germany, however if after a year of suppressing the price they still can' come up with the Gold they promised they really must have none on hand, and demand for physical gold must still be stronger than the 1200 price they are offering.


----------



## cqp33

Either they have none or want to be the one holding 1500 tons when a reset happens! After all could Germany come take it from us? NO not a chance! When it all goes to hell the one who has the most gold is the wealthiest country in the world!

I enjoyed the video though, it is really nothing we here do not know, it's just another prediction of "when" it will happen because we all know it will eventually. My prediction is that the longer it goes on the more people will predict it will happen "this year"! The truth or what I believe is the truth is that as long as the elected officials can keep it hidden it won't happen. I believe that it will not happen until influenced by something outside of this country, the most likely culprit is that China will make vast efforts to destabilize the world economy when they think they have the most gold. Remember like 10 years ago when copper prices went through the roof, it was China importing all it could buy from the US. Remember when scrap steel was through the roof? It was China importing as much steel as they could get their hands on throughout the world. Remember when China starting buying up every ton of gold they could get their hands on? They are doing that now since it is at rock bottom prices compared to a year ago and why? There is no reason why gold/silver should be cheaper now than a year ago now is there?

That is all my opinion based on what little I know!

The one thing I do know is that I am in a better position now than a year ago, another year I will be in an even better position, a year after even better! The longer those of us that know to get prepared have the better our position will be when/if it ever goes to hell! I have curtailed any PM purchases because I am putting that into items I know I will use but will never be cheaper, Toilet paper anyone? Paper Towels? Napkins? Paper plates? As fuel expenses go up and the cost of doing business goes up because of fuel/Obamacare/insert your choice of expenses those items will cost more, with only earning .5% or even .25% in a bank would it better to spend your money on something that increases in price 10% per year? I believe so! There was a theory or something that talked about this that was posted on this site, I read it and it made sense to me anyways. It said to buy things now at a cheaper price that you know you will need and that won't go bad such as the items I listed above! Just one way we can be more prepared!

Good luck and make smart decisions in your preps! anyone got an .22LR they want to trade for toilet paper? Yeah I know "go fly a kite"! LOL


----------



## BillM

*The law has changed*



invision said:


> I have never had my bank limit how much cash I withdraw at one time... And they pay me in hundreds... Yes, anti-money laundering laws require an IRS report if your pulling out $10,000 or more. When I divorced, we sold our house, the X was moving to PA and I moved over to Johns Creek... Anyway, at closing they handed two equal checks, my x took hers and left, while I went to the bank and cashed it - it was for over $20k and yes I filled out the form, and yes, I walked out with stacks of $100s. The minute they told me they didn't have it on hand, I would have the bank manager pull it from the ATM, FYI a typical NCR ATM holds $500,000 in $20s...


The law has changed Homeland security requires this and believe me they comply .

I withdrew 25 K but had to do this in five separate withdrawals over several weeks. I originally asked for the whole 25K and they told me the limit they could give me was 5 K without reporting to the government. The taxes were already paid on this money so it was not an IRS issue but a HLS issue. My bank is PNC. The government can now go into your safe deposit box and your bank may not tell you about it under penalty of law. They can seize any thing in there .


----------



## AKPrepper

BillM said:


> U S Banks limit withdrawals in cash to five thousand dollars in a single day.
> 
> They are also required to report any large withdrawal to the Feds.
> 
> They will give you a cashers check but not cash.


Ummm, maybe some banks, but I just withdrew much more than that to pay cash for a truck. My bank didn't blink an eye. Now....did they report it to the Feds.....probably. And if any of 'em want to drop by and check in on me, it's sitting in the driveway....and is right purty.


----------



## Tweto

I have been doing the same as BillM. 5K a week for the last couple of months. The bank did not blink an eye. I even got the impression that they are seeing this as a common occurrence now.


----------



## faithmarie

Anyone hear about this? And what is he talking about … bugging out? 

Matt Drudge Issues Warning: “Have An Exit Plan”


----------



## Tweto

Matt Drudge: ‘Have An Exit Plan’

Monday, January 27, 2014 5:40
0


(Before It's News)

By Susan Duclos

The economic indicators are bad, markets, the weakening dollar, banks preventing large withdrawals, news of China banks halting all cash transfers, in fact, economies across the globe are failing, and much more has led to a simply, four word Tweet from American political commentator and the creator and editor of the Drudge Report, Matt Drudge, that chillingly states “Have an exit plan.”

Consider what happened in Venezuela as shown in the articles within the video below, after the government devalued their currency, the Bolivar, for flights abroad, and airlines halted ticket sales for hours which prevented people from leaving.

Drudge’s words should be a warning to everyone, it is coming, it is almost here and “have an exit plan” ready.


----------



## LincTex

http://etfdailynews.com/2014/01/27/matt-drudge-issues-warning-have-an-exit-plan/2/

Matt Drudge Issues Warning: "Have An Exit Plan"
January 27th, 2014

His web site may consist of just a single page, but Matt Drudge is arguably the most influential media personality in the world.

Garnering nearly one billion readers monthly, the Drudge Report is able to literally shift public sentiment, making it 
an essential read for D.C. insiders, Wall Street professionals, and anyone who wants to stay on top of the latest global issues.

If Matt Drudge headlines a story its viral spread to millions of readers in near real-time is guaranteed.

With his established connections to critical spheres of influence that include everything from politics and government to finance and entertainment, when Drudge speaks, people listen.

Over the weekend, as noted by Steve Quayle and Susan Duclos, the self made media behemoth took to his Twitter account with a simple warning consisting of just four words&#8230; Have an Exit Plan

drudge-exit-plan

Drudge included no other details with his Tweet.

The warning, while cryptic, may be the result of direct insider information. Considering he once nearly brought down the Clinton administration by revealing the President's indiscretions with a White House intern, one could make the case that if anyone has legitimate sources pouring in from across the world - it's Matt Drudge.

Could his warning be for stock market investors regarding foreknowledge of an imminent collapse of financial markets in the United States, China and Europe?

Or has Drudge's access to insiders in key positions given him the ability to connect the dots for an event that may occur in the near future? Few may recall, but just three weeks ahead of the September 11th attacks, Drudge headlined warnings of possible strikes on US-based targets, so there may well be a credible insider source for his most recent warning as well.

In recent years the mogul has expanded his news distribution service to include alternative news powerhouses like Alex Jones' Infowars, which researches and analyzes key events and happenings globally. As of late, Drudge has made it a point to link to a variety of topics at Infowars that include the militarization of America's domestic policing apparatus, Constitutional transgression at the highest levels of our government, and other insider reports often ignored by the mainstream media. While establishment news media shuns the rapidly growing alternative media, a warning to "have an exit plan" is one that the alternative news sphere has consistently suggested, while often being laughed at in mainstream circles.

Given Drudge's massive following, reach, and credibility, perhaps we shouldn't be laughing any more.

Something has spooked Matt Drudge and he's not alone. Last year one of America's leading talk show hosts, Mark Levin, warned that the U.S. government has been simulating the collapse of our financial system and society with the potential for widespread violence. There are countless such examples of highly influential media personalities who are issuing similar warnings.

Within the realm of the alternative media, the last several years have yielded incredible insights into the inner workings of the U.S. government, political system and economic machinations. Everything from manipulations of our monetary system to the sometimes unbelievable expansion of the American police state has been extensively studied and reported by thousands of independent journalists, broadcasters and bloggers operating outside of the mainstream establishment's sphere of influence.

There have been insider reports indicating that a crisis of unprecedented magnitude is coming to the United States. Contrarian economists, who are almost completely ignored by mainstream media, have warned of dire consequences to the continued operation of our systems of commerce, including our domestic food distribution networks. And though it has not been reported on the alphabet news channels, the U.S. military has been actively war gaming collapse scenarios and engaging in highly suspicious exercises across U.S. metropolitan areas.

While Matt Drudge's latest comments could be referring to anything, given the types of stories he's covered in recent years we could make the case that he is referring to worst-case scenarios.

His exit plan warning may encompass any number of potential scenarios such as a coming shock to financial markets, evacuating major cities in an emergency, preparing for the destruction of our currency, or having a way to get out of the United States in the event of a Soviet-style purge.

Whatever the case, Matt Drudge understands that his views and comments are followed by hundreds of millions of people worldwide, thus we are confident that he would not publicly issue such a warning unless he has access to credible information that supports his claims.

That being said, we urge readers to remain vigilant.

This article is brought to you courtesy of Mac Slavo.


----------



## Cast-Iron

I appreciate all the info on this thread, but I dislike the cryptic connotations in Matt Drudge's tweet. If anyone gets any clarification on his message, a follow up post here would be greatly appreciated. Some day "that day" will arrive whether we're prepared for it or not. For now, I'd just like to know what is compelling him to issue such a warning?

Keep warm and stay safe!


----------



## faithmarie

????


----------



## ContinualHarvest

This mess needs to hold off until I finish my degree. Still so much to learn. Then I need to make some more money to put some more things away. It's a calculated risk.


----------



## airdrop

In the 80's I was told that Ft. knox had no gold in it , in this time when a nuki can hit a flea it would be stupid to keep it there. So where is it lol just maybe in a deep mine someplace. We hope


----------



## faithmarie

I don't know if anyone posted this but &#8230; it was interesting.. and at one point around 14:30 He says .. your government is not here to help but they will treat you like a milk cow and if times get bad they will treat you as a beef cow&#8230;


----------



## tsrwivey

faithmarie said:


> I don't know if anyone posted this but &#8230; it was interesting.. and at one point around 14:30 He says .. your government is not here to help but they will treat you like a milk cow and if times get bad they will treat you as a beef cow ]


Half of us, the taxpayers, having been treated like a milk cow for a long time. In some places, where the income tax rate is over 60%, they already are treating us like a beef cow.


----------



## BillS

invision said:


> I have never had my bank limit how much cash I withdraw at one time... And they pay me in hundreds... Yes, anti-money laundering laws require an IRS report if your pulling out $10,000 or more. When I divorced, we sold our house, the X was moving to PA and I moved over to Johns Creek... Anyway, at closing they handed two equal checks, my x took hers and left, while I went to the bank and cashed it - it was for over $20k and yes I filled out the form, and yes, I walked out with stacks of $100s. The minute they told me they didn't have it on hand, I would have the bank manager pull it from the ATM, FYI a typical NCR ATM holds $500,000 in $20s...


There's no way you'd be allowed to take that much out of an ATM. Where I live the typical limit is $300 a day.

It's a good thing the police didn't stop you. They'll confiscate large amounts of cash even if you have proof of where it came from.


----------



## hiwall

All the stuff happening with 'emerging markets' has got the world shook up. Many smaller countries are in tough times. Argentina and Turkey are two prime examples but there are several others. Wouldn't it be ironic if the small countries brought down the big ones.


----------



## Moose33

FinCEN, Financial Crimes Enforcement. and BSA, Bank Secrecy Act, have various thresholds for transaction reports. Reporting starts at, if I recall correctly, $1,000. The threshold depends on the type of transaction. You can bet anything you do at $3,000 or more is being reported. Even taking your own money from your own account.
Moose


----------



## LincTex

Moose33 said:


> ....have various thresholds for transaction reports. Reporting starts at, if I recall correctly, $1,000. The threshold depends on the type of transaction. You can bet anything you do at $3,000 or more is being reported.


I have always suspected this, and have no reason to believe it isn't true.


----------



## BillM

My bank explained this to me when I withdrew a large amount of cash. Any large transaction requiring a withdrawal of cash is reported.


----------



## JayJay

BillS said:


> There's no way you'd be allowed to take that much out of an ATM. Where I live the typical limit is $300 a day.
> 
> It's a good thing the police didn't stop you. They'll confiscate large amounts of cash even if you have proof of where it came from.


'

Our bank here went to $500 withdrawal over a year ago.


----------



## faithmarie

Dr. Paul Craig Roberts: Gold and The Dollar Are In A Fight to the Death!
Greg Hunter


----------



## musketjim

This is why we prep. Be ready for something to happen and be ready if something doesn't. If it does at least I won't have to worry about my credit card or mortgage. If someone comes collecting post SHTF the dogs have to eat.:


----------



## faithmarie

This guy said.. I hate to sound like a prepare&#8230;. but&#8230; lol


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## faithmarie




----------

